# Don't eat Chicken & Rice



## Concreteguy (Apr 4, 2018)

IMO, a structured meal plan is indispensable if your goal is to build muscle without getting fat. This guy makes a good case.


[ame]https://youtu.be/XPU5MKQy3Qw[/ame]


----------



## G-FLUX (Apr 4, 2018)

I think too many people get caught up in what everyone else is doing instead of thinking for themselves and eating based on their goals. Rice has zero nutritional value from a micronutrient standpoint YET its such a cheap and easy to eat carbohydrate source it definitely has its place!


----------



## G160 (Apr 4, 2018)

G-FLUX said:


> I think too many people get caught up in what everyone else is doing instead of thinking for themselves and eating based on their goals. Rice has zero nutritional value from a micronutrient standpoint YET its such a cheap and easy to eat carbohydrate source it definitely has its place!


Personally the reason i did it was because its easy. I dont care what food tastes like, before i used tilapia rice broccoli. Chicken isnt my favorite but it works better. I switch lots of times i even use beef but when one has work and is busy we have to do it the easiest way possible.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Apr 4, 2018)

I have a hard time following his thought process. Most of the time he's just rambling on with no real coherent point to make, at least not that I can make out.


----------



## squatster (Apr 4, 2018)

Brown basmani rice is a great carb


----------



## Dyers Eve (Apr 5, 2018)

I love chicken and rice. One of my favorite meals. I would never give it up. I always eat it post work out with a little hot sauce.


----------



## cureonlinepharm (Apr 5, 2018)

I love both chicken and rice...


----------



## lntense (Apr 6, 2018)

Rice is so versatile.




Throw in some tumeric and chopped broccoli and viola, you have healthier rice lol.


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Why eat rice when you can eat japanese sweet potatoes! F-ing delicious with grass fed butter salt and pepper. By far my fav carb when I intake them.


----------



## striffe (Apr 16, 2018)

Chicken and rice is easy for me and is a staple especially when I am cutting. Salt and pepper is all I need for flavor as well. I even do broccoli with it a lot as well. It's the sterotypical bb food but it does work. The leaner I want to become the less rice I use and the more broccoli. I also like using asparagus and kale instead.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 17, 2018)

Dyers Eve said:


> I love chicken and rice. One of my favorite meals. I would never give it up. I always eat it post work out with a little hot sauce.



I've been doing this for years, actually a meal I look forward too.


----------



## rangerjockey (Apr 17, 2018)

tonight I made turkey roast (de boned turkey) in the crock pot with mashed potatoes and gravy. Gravy made from the crock pot..... screw rice tonight, I mashed it twice! Sorry no pun intended.


----------



## FastBunny (May 29, 2018)

For me chicken and rice is a staple, a go to... it’s just so easy to make rice in the cooker and chicken on the stove or bbq. It’s easy to consume as long as I’m watching tv lol but I feel full and clean not sluggish.


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 6, 2018)

Same here, chicken and rice all day..


----------



## goalieguru (Jun 10, 2018)

Had a nutritionist from pro team speak at camp I was running to athletes and actually said white rice is easier to digest and better than brown, went into the details of makeup and digestion process between the 2, beyond my comprension....so I go white rice and chicken bowl Chipotle all day ;-)


----------



## MIA10 (Jun 10, 2018)

ssdark1 said:


> Why eat rice when you can eat japanese sweet potatoes! F-ing delicious with grass fed butter salt and pepper. By far my fav carb when I intake them.



What is a Japanese sweet potato and where can I find them in the States?


----------



## Viking (Jun 10, 2018)

MIA10 said:


> What is a Japanese sweet potato and where can I find them in the States?



They are grown here. I have tried them but they are hard to find. You could order them on the internet. I don't think they are worth the added expense so I would just get standard sweet potatoes.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 11, 2018)

Nothing wrong with chicken and rice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Jun 11, 2018)

+1 on the chicken & rice

..i think part of the reason it's b'come such a "staple" is simply b'cuz it's just easy & quick to prep


----------



## ketsugo (Jun 26, 2018)

Chicken rice love . However I buy what’s on sale mix in like a goolash either ground turkey breast or ground 90% lean beef or bison or chicken with either spinach or asparagus or chopped Brussels sprouts with onion mushrooms . Though I’m partial to basmati or wild rice mix . Make 2-3 days worth works for me year round . If I’m trying to lose fat I’ll be more precise but cycle my macros from low to medium then throwing in higher carb day . Love salmon , swordfish and avocados plain for good fats though do use a bevy if supplements for health . Emphasis is heart healthy at my age . Other wise if I got sick couldn’t train


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 29, 2018)

G-FLUX said:


> I think too many people get caught up in what everyone else is doing instead of thinking for themselves and eating based on their goals. Rice has zero nutritional value from a micronutrient standpoint YET its such a cheap and easy to eat carbohydrate source it definitely has its place!



agreed


----------

